
Icinga2 slack notifications - nisabek
https://github.com/nisabek/icinga2-slack-notifications
======
nisabek
We created an integration of icinga2 notifications with slack, using native
NotificationCommand and just one dependency: curl. The cool thing is, you have
it as a debian distribution ready for you to use from your icinga2 instance.

You can find it on github: [https://github.com/nisabek/icinga2-slack-
notifications#insta...](https://github.com/nisabek/icinga2-slack-
notifications#installation-using-debian-package)

And icinga2 exchange website
[https://exchange.icinga.com/richardhauswald/icinga2-slack-
no...](https://exchange.icinga.com/richardhauswald/icinga2-slack-
notifications)

We would love to get feedback from you!

